

Show HN: Youtube removed Facebook from its 'Share this video' feature - mandeepj

Open up www.Youtube.com , locate any video, click on &#x27;Share this Video&#x27; , you will not see Facebook as an option. I think this is a big move. Any ideas fellas?
======
mandeepj
This is strange - I tested again now. This time I went incognito in chrome and
to my very surprise I see the facebook icon. Very strange :-(

I don't see the icon if I don't go incognito

~~~
misframer
Maybe you have an extension that's blocking it?

~~~
mandeepj
Yes, may be adblock. Should not it work irrespective of whether i am incognito
or not? I mean if adblock is blocking it then it should block facebook icon
all the time?

------
mikecane
It's there for me too, in the order of: Facebook, Twitter, Google+, then
others. Odd how G+ isn't first.

------
egfx
Facebook is there. Youtube wouldn't remove share to Facebook.

------
jhwhite
It's there for me.

